# Has anyone used Murco M-100?



## Angelique (Nov 5, 2009)

Murco M-!00 is powdered. Has anyone used it, and did you have any problems with it, specifically with it being slow to dry or having a lingering odor? It's supposed to be good for people with allergies and chemical sensitivity, yet we've had an odor problem with it.


----------



## snapper714 (Dec 13, 2009)

i use murco and never had problems with it, its a pretty good brand for mud


----------



## tovartex84 (Nov 15, 2009)

No problems with powdered M-1oo just dont let sit for more than a week then spray it because it will stink up.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I buy a semi load of Murco mud three times a year. The best mud I've used. The least amount of air, shrinks the least and the AP is sticky and hard. Have never had any trouble with it. The texture stands up better than all the rest. Shrinks less so you end up with a deeper texture. Can't beat it.


----------

